# diy 5 gallon bucket canister filter that doesnt leak



## newguyinillinois (May 1, 2011)

any body wana know how to use a 5 gallon bucket as a canister filter and not have the lid leak?

K. go get two 3/4 inch by 16X16 inch pieces of ply wood. get ten 1/4 inch by 2 foot pieces of threaded rod. Then get a 16X16 inch piece of pond liner or rubber roofing membrane, and use contact adheisive to stick it to one piece of ply wood. then cut both pieces of ply wood into circles. next drill ten 1/4 inch holes around the circumfrence of the pieces of plywood. you should stack them 1 on top of the other when you drill so the holes will line up later. if you are having trouble visuallizing what I mean just look at the lid of a fluval fX5 , and youll see what I mean. then you just simply take one piece of ply and put under the bottom of the the bucket, and the piece with the rubber glued to it on the top of the bucket with the rubber facing down, and uuse the pieces of threaded rod to clamp the to together sandwiching the bucket between them. tighten the nuts up enough to make a water tight seal, but not so tight that the top edge of the bucket cuts into the rubber. next get you some bulkheads drill some holes in the lid for intake and output hoses and vuala. 5 gallon canister filter that dont leak and youll spend less than 20 bucks. enjoy clear water for all. bye bye folks. if i need to be more specific just let me know. I just hate typing.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

You described it well but pics please. :thumb:


----------



## newguyinillinois (May 1, 2011)

I dont do pics on this site. I got to do to much cropping of the original annd i dont have time.
Got my tank pic onrate my tank .com. i wish this site would be redone to accept larger pics.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You can upload the original to www.imgur.com and post the link here.
Or post the link here between IMG tags, people can click the pics for original size.
No need for cropping.


----------



## newguyinillinois (May 1, 2011)

Ahh. ok. Thank you. Ill probly figure that out in six or seven months. went out and bought a new camera but its a pain for me to figure out. but ill give it a shot in the next couple of days.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Photobucket let's you set your upload pic size...800x600 works on most forums. And yet another DIY build with a five gallon bucket.


----------



## newguyinillinois (May 1, 2011)

yah but this one works.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Touche!


----------

